# Thoughts on Squatting in the San Francisco Bay Area



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 10, 2016)

http://littleblackcart.com/zines/thoughts-on-squatting-in-the-san-francisco-bay-area/

Everything from this 'zine is available online for free:


----------



## Brother X (Sep 10, 2016)

Ah, the old RCA. Was boarded and burnt but the sign still stood above the formerly infamous squat when I lived a few blocks away in '14.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 10, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Ah, the old RCA. Was boarded and burnt but the sign still stood above the formerly infamous squat when I lived a few blocks away in '14.


It was an exciting time... not exactly burned down though...


----------



## Brother X (Sep 10, 2016)

Cool. Yeah, not burned down, just had some scorch marks.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 11, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Cool. Yeah, not burned down, just had some scorch marks.


I was actually in Eugene and rode freight trains back to Oakland 'cause someone posted on a Slingshot listserv that the RCA had "burned down" and I was totally freaked out. I actually read you post wrong... Vanessa X also wrote that it "burnt to the ground" in Asswipe Magazine...


----------



## Brother X (Sep 11, 2016)

Any recommendations for LA squatting resources? (Books, orgs, etc)


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 11, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Any recommendations for LA squatting resources? (Books, orgs, etc)


I would go to the StP Jambo next month and/or hit up the LA Slingshot Contact List people: http://slingshot.tao.ca/contacts/#st-us-ca


----------



## Brother X (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, gonna try to make the jambo. Thanks for the list link.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 12, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Yeah, gonna try to make the jambo. Thanks for the list link.


You're very welcome! If you make it to the jambo, please consider writing something for Slingshot about it!


----------

